# Lethargic..



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone!

So here in uk we have had a bit of a heat wave which is most unusual!

Since the sunny weather kicked in H has been really, really lazy.. More so than he normally is  He spends the day lying in the shade or on the sofa. He doesn't get up to greet us when we come in, and I've not heard him bark for days! 

He's not keen on going for walks, and yesterday we didn't walk him at all and he still lay around all day. Today husband took him to the river where he said he perked up a lot after a swim. 

He is eating his normal food, but not as enthusiastically as he normally does! Wee/poo all ok. He also normally likes to sit on top of us but lately has been lying on his bed and doesn't come for cuddles. Normally first thing in the morning he's up like a shot to come into bed with us. But now he doesn't move.

I am wondering if he could be ill or is this just due to the hot weather? Do any of your vs have similar problems in the heat?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Eyes clear  nose damp stools grand, temps steady and normal eating and drinking well your Fine Mate"

I say your Good 

Hose him down 2 or 3 times a day

and make it a treat he greets


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Alice, Ruby has been pretty much the same the last few days, you can tell the heat has been sapping her but every time I get up to maybe go in the garden or whatever I still hear the grunt as she gets up to follow. It's a bit cooler here this morning and we were out again at 5:45 am for an hour or so and she was her normal self so I'm putting it down to the unaccustomed heat we've been having


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah responds to heat the same way. Her energy level goes way down and she eats less. We periodically visit a pond or creek to make sure it's the heat and not something else.

With that said, you might try taking him swimming or at least play with him in a wading pool. If it's the heat, he will perk up when the water cools him down a bit. If he doesn't, then you might consider a call to the vet.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great advice so far. 

I would also though give his paws and body a quick check for ticks and also grass seeds. It is that time of year.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. 

Unfortunately H got worse.. Stopped drinking as much and started dribbling. Took him to the vet.. They think he's got a throat infection. The glands on the right side of his neck are massive  

He's got antibiotics and anti inflammatories but they say he may need his throat looked at under anaesthetic if he's no better by Monday in case there's something stuck there  

Poor boy! Took him out for a little walk today and he was quite happy but all he's doing at home is sleeping. He looks so miserable. He's also not wanting to eat any solid food so we r giving him soft stuff. (He didn't decline a bit of my husband's cheeseburger though.. At least that's something  )


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hope H gets better soon. Just been through a similar problem with Ester last week. She did get something stuck whilst out walking (couldn't keep her away from the wheat and barley, little devil her), and she spent the day vomiting gagging and drooling, by the time we got into the vets the same afternoon, they had to examine her under anaesthetic (first ever time)! The vet said he couldn't find anything, but her throat was very irritated and angry, she was even gagging when they touched it under anaesthetic. She had anti-inflammatory shots. That was last Friday, and by Sunday she was much better.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope H gets better soon!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope H is feeling better real soon... That's gotta be painful, poor guy!! Stick with those antibiotics and don't miss a single dose. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi again! 

Good news, after a few days of antibiotics H got much better, back to his normal cheeky self!   He's finished his antibiotics now and the swelling in his throat had gone. I'm such a total hypochondriac I was worried it was going to be cancer or something so am so relieved 

The weather's still boiling here so H is not as active as usual (he's quite lazy at the best of times) but he's eating/drinking much better and more importantly coming up on to the sofa for cuddles  We are hosing him down a few times a day which he loves! 

Thankyou for the get well wishes


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so glad to hear that Herc is feeling better Alice ;D


----------

